# how to cut the bottom of hollow interior doors with out damaging the door



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

how much do you need to cut off? If less than an inch, the door should be solid to at least that height. 

I'd use a sharp 40 tooth blade, lay masking tape over the cut on both sides, clamp a fence to the door, and go at it with the circular saw.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

If you need to cut off more, and you get into the hollow portion of the door:
I usually take the atucal "cut-off" segment, then run it thru the table saw - taking the panel-surface material off of each of the sides. 
What you are left with is the actual "core" plug that was in the bottom of the door. Just install that back into the hollw area using wood glue and some pin nails to hold it in place until the glue dries. 
Last, I like to take a palm sander and smooth over the cut edges a little on the bottom as well.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

I always mark them and then use a straight edge, run a utility knife on the top side, this prevents chipping of wood when cutting, then follow what AtlanticWB says.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Chris Johnson said:


> .... run a utility knife on the top side, this prevents chipping of wood when cutting....


Good point. 

I too, also use a straight edge for the cut (or 4' Level, clamped to the door slab).


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Just remember to put the FACE down when using a circ saw.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

skymaster said:


> Just remember to put the FACE down when using a circ saw.


On a door, which is face side? Both sides are face.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

The "face"side is the one that FACES into the room :} the side that opens to the wall is the BACK:yes:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

But, when you close it, both sides are Face. :whistling2: 

I just had to be ornery, due to my wife got the worst of me today while pulling wire for outlets in the Living Room. It was one of those things that I have been putting off for the past 4 years since we bought our house (70+ year old with Greenfield Armor).


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Greg: Didnt you explain that IT IS AGAINST ALL LAWS OF MANKIND ; IT IS CRUEL AND UNUSUSAL PUNISHMENT,WHICH IS AGIANST FEDERAL STATUES;
ALSO FORCED LABOR, SLAVERY To make anyone WORK for 3 weeks at minimum AFTER THE GIANTS ACTUALLY WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We need medical treatment,luv and understanding plus 30 days of OPENED beers freely served by totally obiedient woman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: 

PLUS yOU ARE SUPPOSED TO SWING WITH THE DOOR :laughing: 
That is the way I do it there is no rule about it. If it was a door that you go thru say from a great room, living room whatever then to me the face is the money side, the one that is seen most often by the most people.

that said, lay it out on both sides and CUT THRU THE VENEER WITH A NEW BLADE IN A RAZOR KNIFE on both sides, MAKE sure that you DO NOT cut above that knifecut with the saw and you should be 99% clean, the take sandpaper or a blockplane ( my way ) and raduis those cut edges and you shall be fine.
Jack


----------

